

So Chrome thinks I need help (F1) in Turkish today - stedaniels
https://productforums.google.com/d/msg/chrome/D8CMv6io--Y/K-N50jiwuLAJ
If you're running Chrome, try pressing F1 and see what language the help comes up for you?
For me and many others it's coming up as Turkish!
======
egeozcan
I'm a Turkish citizen living in Germany, my F1 help comes in Polish. What
about that...

~~~
stedaniels
There have been reports of Russian too! Perhaps geolocation has gone awry?

~~~
egeozcan
Well maybe it's a guerrilla marketing campaign by the Google Translate team?

